# 2nd Treasure Chest Done



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally finished up this cardboard treasure chest with hot glue coins.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I like the busted open side design with the loot spilling out. Very nice!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words The Pod.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What I really like about this piece is that there is nothing about it that suggests cardboard was the material used. The handles and rivets are a great touch.

If those coins were real, you could retire, you know


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks drevilstein.

Roxy ... yeah, I was hoping it would look more metal than cardboard.  And yeah :sigh: I think that every time I make another batch of those coins ... if only. 

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowzer!
Great job Captain!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang, that is great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Knowing how clever you are I looked at the photos and thought surely not cardboard!!!! Amazing job IMU - Love it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

bobzilla & Hairazor ... thanks for the kind words.

Headless ... I'm just a prevaricating charlatan.

Been slacking all year but at least when I get around to building something, its nice to know people think they look good.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Never would have guessed that was made from cardboard. Looks great, nice job.


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful work, Captain! Kids in my neighborhood would go nuts trying to grab a coin!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing work, especially cardboard!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Never would have guessed that was made from cardboard. Looks great, nice job.


^^this^^ Amazing job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Joiseygal & jdubbya ... thanks for the kind words. Yes, it really is cardboard ... except for the handles. Was a fairly cheap prop to make.


----------



## equi_design (Jul 21, 2013)

Highly awesome!! Do you mind if I ask what paint you used? Is it the hammered spray paint? I've got a gazillion cans of that stuff left from a family member's project and I've been looking for an idea to use the stuff on.
*Love* the hot glue coins too! I never would've thought of that.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

We aren't really supposed to discuss how things were made in the showroom thread but, yes that is what I used. If you need more detailed information, shoot me a PM. 



equi_design said:


> Highly awesome!! Do you mind if I ask what paint you used? Is it the hammered spray paint? I've got a gazillion cans of that stuff left from a family member's project and I've been looking for an idea to use the stuff on.
> *Love* the hot glue coins too! I never would've thought of that.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

So the chest is cardboard? And the coins are hot glue? So you're the guy that can turn lead to gold and sows ears to silk purses? Incredibly impressive.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Something like that jaege ... thanks for the kind words.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks good, love it when cheap materials can be turned into good props.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words heresjohnny. I agree, its nice to know a good prop can be made cheaply.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Again, not supposed to discuss how a prop was made but here is a picture that shows the box being turned into a treasure chest with the hot glue coins.










Sorry for the bad pics ... crappy cellphone pics.


----------



## barnes (Oct 14, 2014)

love it


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks barnes.


----------

